# Score Your Dogfood



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I got this survey idea in an email from the local Great Dane Rescue. Tell me what you think and the score your dog's food received, unless its already been listed. This is meant to be more of a fun thing than something you actually follow...IMO!

*Scoring your Dog Food
This was sent to us by a Judge/Breeder we know. There are some average priced foods that did much better than some of the "High End" brands.
Scroll down to see the list of dog food that have already been scored.

How to grade your dog's food:

Start with a grade of 100:
1) For every listing of "by-product", subtract 10 points
2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points
3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points
4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5points
5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (i.e. "ground brown rice", "brewer's rice", "riceflour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points
6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points
7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points
8 ) If it contains ground corn or wholegrain corn, subtract 3 points
9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points
10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points
11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points
12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract2 points
13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog isn't allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points
14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog isn't allergic to beef), subtract 1 point
15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point
ExtraCredit:
1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points
2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5
points
3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points
4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points
5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points
6) If t he food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points
7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points
8) If the food contains barley, add 2 points
9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points
10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point
11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point
12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point
13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point
14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1point



Here are some foods that have already been scored. 

Dog Food scores:
94-100+ = A
86-93 = B
78-85 = C
70-77 = D
69 =F
Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+
Bil-Jac Select /Score 68 F
Canidae / Score 112 A+
Chicken Soup Senior / Score 115A+
Diamond Maintenance / Score 64 F
Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice /Score 92 B
Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula / Score 99 A
Dick VanPatten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+
Dick VanPatten's Duck and Potato / Score 106 A+
Foundations / Score 106A+
Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold / Score 93B
Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / Score 73 D
InnovaDog / Score 114 A+
Innova Evo / Score 114 A+
Kirkland SignatureChicken, Rice, and Vegetables / Score 110 A+
Nutrisource Lamb and Rice/ Score 87 B
Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy / Score 87B
Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice / Score 23 F
ProPlan NaturalTurkey & Barley / Score 103 A+
Purina Benful / Score 17F
Purina Dog / Score 62 F
Purina Come-n-Get It / Score 16F
Royal Canin Bulldog / Score 100 A+
Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+
Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice / Score 97A
Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / Score 63 F
Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies / Score 69 F
Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken /Score 110 A+
Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold / Score 97A*


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> I got this survey idea in an email from the local Great Dane Rescue. Tell me what you think and the score your dog's food received, unless its already been listed. This is meant to be more of a fun thing than something you actually follow...IMO!


This is no more that one person's opinion of what ingredients are good and what ingredients are bad in dog food and tries to place a value on the goodness or badness on each ingredient. Fun is the only thing it is useful for. If I werre making such a list, it would be entirely different.

*EDITED TO ADD:* It's amazing how many people take it seriously.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's the website it's from:
http://www.acreaturecomfort.com/ratingpetfood.htm

and from the same website:
http://www.acreaturecomfort.com/truthaboutpetfood.htm


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> This is no more that one person's opinion of what ingredients are good and what ingredients are bad in dog food and tries to place a value on the goodness or badness on each ingredient. Fun is the only thing it is useful for. If I werre making such a list, it would be entirely different.
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD:* It's amazing how many people take it seriously.


Yeah I totally agree. It isn't on this one but at one point there was one on there that said if it was endorsed by dog shows and what not to add x amount of points. Well Iams, Eukanuba, Science Diet, are always endorsed by those things and yet they are yucky foods so yeah it's really an opinion.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I just thought that it would be fun to put up, so many of the threads up here are so serious. Oh well. And like I originally said, its mostly for fun and not to be taken seriously. It was a good try at being light hearted...


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

_13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog isn't allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points
14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog isn't allergic to beef), subtract 1 point_

Just because my dog might be allergic to something doesn't automatically make it bad for all dogs.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Well, I just thought that it would be fun to put up, so many of the threads up here are so serious. Oh well. And like I originally said, its mostly for fun and not to be taken seriously. It was a good try at being light hearted...


That's true. I don't take a lot of that sort of thing seriously because it's usually just opinion.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

It was a good attempt Dane..haha =)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> It was a good attempt Dane..haha =)


Thanks...tough crowd I guess! Can't win 'em all, right?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Thanks...tough crowd I guess! Can't win 'em all, right?!



Hey danemama, I've done this one in the past and enjoyed it (used it for basic entertainment value). 

However, most of my friends and my BF tell me I'm very easily amused.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

HA! Me too...at least Im not the only one!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha, the raw food I feed my dogs scored a 116! A++! Good to know, fun to do. Thanks danemama!


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang it, Bill, I did the math and received a 113 for some animal doctor's food that I have heard of.

Let your Chihuahua drink as much as she would like, summer or winter.


----------

